# Pre-wedding Boudoir/Glamour



## northwestphoto (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been a wedding photographer for many years but recently more and more brides are asking for pre wedding boudior photographs to be taken so I have dipped my toe in the water and started photographing in a style that I am unaccustomed to !

I have attached a few sample images and welcome any help/advice.

I use a Nikon D300 with 3 SB-800 Speedlights

There are a few more on my blog which can be accessed via http://www.northwestphotography.co.uk


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Nov 23, 2009)

For there is too many distractions in the background, such as the phone line in the bottom left corner, the corners, and the wood rail going across the wall. Without those, it would be a very good pic


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I agree with the first response...the photo (overall) has too many distraction.  It can be hard to get 'clean' shots on a bed...especially in someone's house...but if you need to do some rearranging, it can be well worth it.
Also, you have some blown highlights here.  The white bedding looks to be blown...but that's not as bad as the spot on her shoulder.  

Also, I think this type of shot might call for more dramatic lighting.  There are almost no dark shadows here.  I'd start with only one light...and only add more if absolutely necessary.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

> I agree with the first response...the photo (overall) has too many distraction. It can be hard to get 'clean' shots on a bed...especially in someone's house...but if you need to do some rearranging, it can be well worth it.
> Also, you have some blown highlights here. The white bedding looks to be blown...but that's not as bad as the spot on her shoulder.
> 
> Also, I think this type of shot might call for more dramatic lighting. There are almost no dark shadows here. I'd start with only one light...and only add more if absolutely necessary.


Ditto


----------



## Pugs (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with the above comments.  I also feel that a horizontal composition that avoided chopping off limbs would also benefit the shot.


----------

